# Finally got to see an egg pip



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Buster and Shodu always make ninja chicks that kick their way out of the egg in no time flat. They can go from an apparently intact egg to a fully hatched, dry chick in two hours. So I never got to see an egg pip until today, when I peeked in the nestbox and saw an egg that was cracked halfway around. I looked again half an hour later and it had hatched completely. This is their 14th baby, and now I can finally use the name that I've been saving up for this occasion... Pippin.

If the remaining egg hatches and the baby is a girl, I will name her Irsula. Her egg was laid on April 15th so a name that starts with IRS is appropriate.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

tielfan said:


> I can finally use the name that I've been saving up for this occasion... Pippin.
> 
> If the remaining egg hatches and the baby is a girl, I will name her Irsula. Her egg was laid on April 15th so a name that starts with IRS is appropriate.


I LOVE that name! I was going to name one of mine that, but it just didn't suit it  And its birthday is a good day...same as mine...LOL!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Pippin is a cute name! Glad you got to use it!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

how exciting...congrats on Pippin and potentially Irsula....great ideas for the names too!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is a pipping egg...and next it hatching


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats  Pippin is a really cute name


----------

